# Pumpkin Popup



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Besides the Pumpkin Skelerector, we have been working on a four bar Pumpkin Pop Up. We test fired it yesterday to make sure it worked as we wanted it before we continued. So far - so good!

We just tested the four bar mechanism. The hands and head will also move.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You did a really good job with keeping the movement smooth as it reaches its top height. So many pneumatic props look as if they're about to take off and fly apart from the effort.

Sounds as if you have a good combination of haunters in your house - one for the artistic look and the other for brute force:jol:


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

That's BAD A$$!
Love it......great job so far


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks! Yes, We used flow controls on the airlines. We use them on almost all our pneumatic props. Otherwise,the reason why they look like they will fly apart is because they usually will after enough firings.

My wife and I really are a great combination. Are skill sets compliment each other.


----------



## scarycher (Aug 4, 2014)

very cool!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:My Gosh! He's a big boy, isn't he? Very cool concept. I like big props, the wow factor is increased exponentially. It's hard not to be impressed by something that towers above you.


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

*Pumpkin King*

Here's an updated video on the Pumpkin King. It is designed for a 6 relay controller and I'm only using a 4 relay right now and the arms movement is not what it is supposed to be, but overall, I am pleased with the way it is coming.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love his cheerful smile It contrasts so well with his menacing rise.


----------

